# DUALLY TRUCKS ON BAGS. CAN THEY REALLY TOW WEIGHT?



## JROCK

I SEEN IN NUMEROUS TRUCK MAGAZINES DUALLY TRUCKS SLAMMED ON BAGS. THEY LOOK REAL COOL. AND SOME CLAIM THEY USE THEIR RIDES TO SHOW AND TOW. MY QUESTION IS PRETTY STRAIGHT FORWARD. CAN THESE SUPER SLAMMED BAGGED TRUCKS TOW? :0 WITH REAL FACTORY SPEC. ABILITY LIKE BEFORE THE THE BAGGING? AND IF THESE CLAIMS OF TOWING WITH A SLAMMED BAGGED DUALLY TRUCK IS TRUE CAN THE BAGGED DUALLY TRUCK OWNERS SHOW THEIR TRUCK REALLY DO REAL TOWING TO PROVE THESE TRUCKS STILL GOT GOT THERE RELIABILITY AND STRENGTH? AND FINALLY. WHAT KIND OF APPLICATIONS OR RECOMMENDED [TECH] METHODS SHOULD BE APPLIED WHEN IT COMES TO INSTALLATION OF AIR EQUIPMENT TO MAKE SURE THE TRUCKS REAR CAN HANDLE A HEAVY LOAD LIKE TOWING A RIDE OR TRAILER AND CAN STILL SLAM WHEN NOT TOWING? APPRECIATE ALL AIR PROFESSIONAL OPINIONS AND SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## tahoehtp

I saw bagged dually towing another bagged truck before.
so if it's properly done, that can be done I believe.


----------



## vertex

sure can. it will actually tow better because you can adjust the height in the rear. Check out a big rig next time you drive by one you will notice massive air bags in the rear.


----------



## 416impala

If done right!


----------



## Sporty

of course it can (if you set it up to be able to) ever noticed that dump trucks and big rigs have air ride suspension?


----------



## newmovement St.Aug

I've seen a bagged dually towing a loaded 3 car trailer. If it is done right, No worries


----------



## sic_fx

hell, bill from ekstensive metalworks used to have a bagged dually and a bagged trailer that hauled 2 trucks in. matt spence of spencive rides(the guy with the bodydropped escalade on 26's) uses a bagged dually on 24's to haul a big ass 3 car hauler to shows.


----------



## JROCK

I'M AWARE OF COMMERCIAL TRUCKS HAVING BAGS TO HOLD WEIGHT. BUT THEY ARE NOT USED THE SAME WAY LIKE THE CUSTOM TRUCKS BEING COMMERCIAL TRUCKS ARE ON STOCK HEIGHT. BUT HOW ABOUT THE CUSTOM SLAMMED TRUCKS? IS THERE ANY VISUAL [PICS] OF (THESE) TRUCKS WHEN INSTALLATION IS DONE RIGHT TOWING THEIR FACTORY WEIGHT IN TOWING. I MOSTLY HERE OR READ CLAIMS BUT NOTHING MORE THAN THAT. ANY BODY? AND AS FOR THE BAGGED TRUCK WITH 3 CAR TRAILER DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THE TRUCK ABILITY TO TOW THAT 3 CAR TRAILER WITH 3 CARS ON IT IN MOVEMENT? SEEING IS BELIEVING.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2007, 10:41 AM~8379253
> *I'M AWARE OF COMMERCIAL TRUCKS HAVING BAGS TO HOLD WEIGHT. BUT THEY ARE NOT USED THE SAME WAY LIKE THE CUSTOM TRUCKS BEING COMMERCIAL TRUCKS ARE ON STOCK HEIGHT. BUT HOW ABOUT THE CUSTOM SLAMMED TRUCKS? IS THERE ANY VISUAL [PICS] OF (THESE) TRUCKS WHEN INSTALLATION IS DONE RIGHT TOWING THEIR FACTORY WEIGHT IN TOWING. I MOSTLY HERE OR READ CLAIMS BUT NOTHING MORE THAN THAT. ANY BODY? AND AS FOR THE BAGGED TRUCK WITH 3 CAR TRAILER DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THE TRUCK ABILITY TO TOW THAT 3 CAR TRAILER WITH 3 CARS ON IT IN MOVEMENT? SEEING IS BELIEVING.
> *


Do a search. Socal customs has tons... And ya they are driven on the road.. :uh:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2007, 11:41 AM~8379253
> *I'M AWARE OF COMMERCIAL TRUCKS HAVING BAGS TO HOLD WEIGHT. BUT THEY ARE NOT USED THE SAME WAY LIKE THE CUSTOM TRUCKS BEING COMMERCIAL TRUCKS ARE ON STOCK HEIGHT. BUT HOW ABOUT THE CUSTOM SLAMMED TRUCKS? IS THERE ANY VISUAL [PICS] OF (THESE) TRUCKS WHEN INSTALLATION IS DONE RIGHT TOWING THEIR FACTORY WEIGHT IN TOWING. I'M THINKING ABOUT BAGGING MY DUALLY BUT DON'T TO LOSE MY FULL TOWING ABILITY AND STILL SLAM TO THE GROUND WHEN NOT TOWING. "I WANT IT ALL"  . I MOSTLY HERE OR READ CLAIMS BUT NOTHING MORE THAN THAT. ANY BODY? AND (SIC FX) AS FOR THE BAGGED TRUCK WITH 3 CAR TRAILER DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THE TRUCK ABILITY TO TOW THAT 3 CAR TRAILER WITH 3 CARS ON IT IN MOVEMENT? SEEING IS BELIEVING.
> *


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by sic_fx_@Jul 24 2007, 11:23 AM~8379128
> *hell, bill from ekstensive metalworks used to have a bagged dually and a bagged trailer that hauled 2 trucks in. matt spence of spencive rides(the guy with the bodydropped escalade on 26's) uses a bagged dually on 24's to haul a big ass 3 car hauler to shows.
> *


GOT PICS "SIC FX" :0 ?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## sic_fx

dammit you beat me to it.

anymore doubts on whether they can still tow? and he uses that truck to tow his show rides cross country.


----------



## sic_fx

bagged by ekstensive metalworks in houston, lays on 24's and can still tow an assload.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jul 24 2007, 05:56 AM~8377578
> *sure can. it will actually tow better because you can adjust the height in the rear. Check out a big rig next time you drive by one you will notice massive air bags in the rear.
> *


TRUE!


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™

check out www.duallyscene.com all bagged dually forums

an easy way to do it without getting too custom is air ride tech sells a bolt on 4-link rear for the dually complete with bags, they also sell their front a-arms with bags if you wanted simple bolt on ease and have deep pockets. The rear 4-link works great but you'll need to do a little modifying to it for it to lay out.. the panhard is too long and I believe the mount needs to be raised higher on the frame. When layed out with it stock length it shifts the rear too far to the side and puts the tire in the dually fender. And without a huge frame notch it wont lay out.

You can go custom and have someone build it for ya, not too much more money either. With any bagged dually a semi wheel combo will be too wide for the dually fenders and you'll need to widen the fenders to accomodate, and if you plan to lay it out you'll also need to extend the height almost to or up to the top of the bed side. Also a tub in the bed will be required.

With stock wheel/tires you'll most likely just need to trim out the top of the wheel well in the bed for tire clearence to lay it out.


Air ride tech actually tows a 30somethin foot enclosed gooseneck with their bagged dually. Their 4-link and anybodies good custom kit will be able to handle more weight than the factory leafs, and the bags will even handle more weight than the leafs or what the truck was built to handle.



a pic of mine, never got to baggin it but even with the drop that replaced the front coils and the removed leaf out back it towed and road nicer than any other dually I've riden in. My buddy had the same truck but shortbed bagged and the guy he just sold it to put semi rims all around.. it looks sick layed out but looks kinda goofy bein a shortbed.


----------



## nyccustomizer

Bag placement is very important when determining the load the vehicle can carry. Bags over the axle will give the most weight capability but will require more room in order to get to lay out due to the bridge and bed work required to cover it all. The downside of bags placed over the axle is that lift is limited to the inflated height of the bag. If it lays out, it may not lift enough to clear the tire if that matters. There is no lever arm to increase lift. You can rub the bag behind and below the axle with a nice beefy bracket and that can save some space in the bed.


----------



## 1lowagon

dont forget the fords


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by tahoehtp_@Jul 24 2007, 05:50 AM~8377568
> *I saw bagged dually towing another bagged truck before.
> so if it's properly done, that can be done I believe.
> *



x2


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by sic_fx_@Jul 24 2007, 04:43 PM~8380635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagged by ekstensive metalworks in houston, lays on 24's and can still tow an assload.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

i know jerry lamm had a bagged dually that he tows with im thinking about doing mine


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 11 2009, 11:37 PM~13859233
> *i know jerry lamm had a bagged dually that he tows with im thinking about doing mine
> *



:0 LET US KNOW HOW IT WORKS OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 11 2009, 10:37 PM~13859233
> *i know jerry lamm had a bagged dually that he tows with im thinking about doing mine
> *


pretty sure his is juiced at least it used to be


----------



## maico805

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 18 2009, 05:55 PM~13925016
> *pretty sure his is juiced at least it used to be
> *


still is last time i checked.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

THERE WAS A GUY HERE IN MODESTO THAT USED TO HAVE A DUALLY CALLED WET DREAMS, HAD A 2 PUMP REDS SETUP, AND HE USED TO TOW HIS OTHER CAR, WAS PRETTY TIGHT BACK IN THE DAYS, FULLY PAINTED HAD LIKE 8 15s OR 18s IN IT,


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## nyccustomizer

The link and the bags have been mentioned, but the framework is just as important. Any notch has to be stronger or just as strong as the piece of frame It is replacing. Normally a notched car or truck doesn't have much additional load on the frame but that all depends on link and bag placement. All the force from the link bars is in front of the notch as opposed to leaf springs which spread the force to both sides of the frame. Bags over the axle, on the link bars or even on lift bars spreads the load out and has to be accompdated for. I am sure these layed out tow rigs have custom back halves or extensively modifies frames. The frame has to be able to support any weight that will be applied to it and in the case of towing, it can be a lot.


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Yes they can tow!!! They actually tow better than stock normally if done correctly. Gives you more of a tow load if needed and rides smoother. Any further questions or if interested in getting one done message or call us up. THanks Late.


----------



## sixtyduce

*24's*

anybody know of any deals on some 24's and or adaptors.I am trying to hook up my 1998 crew cab silverado dually.


----------



## eastbay_drop

i want to bag my 05 kodiak but cant find any pics. it rides like crap with the leaf springs, guess i gotta customize it


----------

